# Kindle 2 is now $299?



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

When did the price go down?  Maybe I'm living in a cave......


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

wow no kidding


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this just happened. I almost positive it was $359 yesterday!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! I just checked and that is the price I am seeing. Great news for folks who are looking into Kindles.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just comparing the K2 and DX yesterday and the K2 was more (regular price) .


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a price drop.  I wonder if they'll lower the price of the DX too?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So far they have not. I checked.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B00154JDAI/ref=amb_link_84770391_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=04P0YWCPY82KYKEXKRB7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=482735571&pf_rd_i=133141011&tag=kbpst-20

The price is 299.00$ ;_; No fair!

Ah well I've already made up the price difference with all my free books ^_^


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Can people who have bought K2's in the last 30 days get a refund on the price difference?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

K1 was released at $399 in November of 2007.  Price dropped to $359 around May of 2008.  K1 discontinued (out of stock) in November of 2008 and K2 released in Feb of 2009 at $359.  July 2009: K2 price reduced to $299.

"just sayin. . . ."


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my K1, but I've been wanting a K2 for awhile..

_*runs off to smash piggy bank*_


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> So far they have not. I checked.


I just checked too. I will keep checking daily though b/c I'd love to get it at a lower price!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> I love my K1, but I've been wanting a K2 for awhile..
> 
> _*runs off to smash piggy bank*_


Lol!

Uhm.. ProfCrash.. look at the Kindle page at Amazon.... it's $299.00


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! 

If I had just waited a couple of weeks! I can't believe it.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

back2nature said:


> OH MY GOSH!
> 
> If I had just waited a couple of weeks! I can't believe it.


You can make up the difference with free and reduced cost books, it's not so bad! Keep optimistic and be happy now that people who might not have bought the Kindle at the higher price point may now consider it!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I keep telling myself...I will not buy a K2... I will not buy a K2... I will not buy a k2.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Can people who have bought K2's in the last 30 days get a refund on the price difference?


I would definitely call CS and ask, can't hurt and you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Anarel said:


> Lol!
> 
> Uhm.. ProfCrash.. look at the Kindle page at Amazon.... it's $299.00


The post above mine asked if the DX was coming down in price. My response was that the DX had not dropped in price. I didn't quote the original post since it was, well, right on top of my replay.

So yes the K2 has dropped but the DX has not.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I would definitely call CS and ask, can't hurt and you've got nothing to lose.


And if they say no you can pack up your K2 and return it for a full refund. Then buy the K2 and save yourself the $60. My guess is that they will refund the difference. (shrugs)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The post above mine asked if the DX was coming down in price. My response was that the DX had not dropped in price. I didn't quote the original post since it was, well, right on top of my replay.
> 
> So yes the K2 has dropped but the DX has not.


Oops, sorry ^_^;;


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

If they won't refund, you can return your Kindle 2 within 30 days, so long as it is in as-new condition, for a refund, a simply re-buy it. That is, if you can afford to be without your Kindle for a few days. Even with 2 day shipping, you would save enough to buy a good few books.

In fact, I would specifically ask in your email to customer service whether you can get a refund or if you need to return and re-buy. If they think you're going to put them through the hassle of receiving a returned Kindle, they may well just give you the refund. Good luck either way!



Ruby296 said:


> I would definitely call CS and ask, can't hurt and you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> And if they say no you can pack up your K2 and return it for a full refund. Then buy the K2 and save yourself the $60. My guess is that they will refund the difference. (shrugs)


Is it really worth all the work? I wouldn't take the chance on getting another one with the sun-fade issue.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't bother returning the K2 and running the risk of getting one w/"issues" either.  If they don't refund the difference I'd just have to eat it and be done w/it.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow. I am a bit annoyed that this happened 2 weeks after I paid full price, but now I can get my mom one for her birthday so I guess there is a plus side.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you are on a budget and saved for a Kindle,, I would think it would be worth the effort to get $60 back. But that is me.

I have a K1 so I don't have to make this decision. I know that there are folks who just got K2's and are going to be thinking about this issue. May as well get it out there early and get feasible solutions. Hopefully Amazon just refunds the folks who call and ask $60. It would save them shipping and restocking expenses.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm actually on the phone with them now to find out what they say. I just purchased one for my mom about 3 weeks ago. I doubt she'll want to go through the hassle of returning and repurchasing it..Although it would wind up saving her about $50 after shipping.

With the price drop, I'm reconsidering my idea to go with a DX as a replacement..Better decide quick before I sell all my Oberon covers!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang...think of how much I could have saved over the purchase of 3 K2s...

Oh well...life goes on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They did refund the difference! YAY!!!

Now I have to call my mom to let her know. Oh how exciting!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

back2nature said:


> OH MY GOSH!
> 
> If I had just waited a couple of weeks! I can't believe it.


I would call CS and see what they can do for you.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to see that Amazon is providing great customer service and providing a price adjustment.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for letting us know. I'll be getting it touch with CS ASAP!



luvmy4brats said:


> They did refund the difference! YAY!!!
> 
> Now I have to call my mom to let her know. Oh how exciting!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

They will refund the difference if it's within 30 days of when your Kindle is *shipped* (not ordered). I missed it by a few days, unfortunately. Since I used reward points to buy mine, I'm not crying, but hate that my timing is always off!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just sent and email. Please let me know what they say on the phone. I also purchased my daughter one just under the 30 day cutoff. Hopefully, they will issue a credit for the difference. I wonder why the price drop.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just sent and email. Please let me know what they say on the phone. I also purchased my daughter one just under the 30 day cutoff. Hopefully, they will issue a credit for the difference. I wonder why the price drop.


Kathy, you should get the refund because they count from the time it's shipped, not ordered. Just email them (or call them) and they'll take care of it.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> When did the price go down? Maybe I'm living in a cave......


Thank you so much for posting this; while I could not take advantage of this my friend, who I introduced to the kindle, was able too - just barely!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent the email. I'm within the 30 days, so I hope I don't have an issue. I think I'll call as well.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

That's good news.  I made it my status on facebook so friends would know.

Lara Amber


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

I called, connected within 2 minutes, took about 60 seconds for them to look up the order and apply the refund and it's already showing up in my account! Yay! The CS rep said it qualifies, no questions asked!



bkitt said:


> Awesome! Thanks for letting us know. I'll be getting it touch with CS ASAP!


----------



## Wildgift (Jun 24, 2009)

I called and can confirm that they will credit the difference.  Nice.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to all those who got the price reduced! And good luck to those who are going to try!
I bought mine at the end of April, so I've definitely missed out on the 30 day window. No crying for me, though, as it was so needed on my overseas flight and month outside the country.


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding the phone number to reach them at. I'm looking all over the site, but right now cannot find it. Do I just use the express customer service and have them call me? or is there a phone number I can call them at? I would rather do that if it is possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They gave me a refund for the $60.00. I'm so happy, now off to buy more books.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so glad that I saw this today b/c my Kindle was shipped on June 8th!!! So I quickly sent an email off to them. Hope it works!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

italiana_007 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the phone number to reach them at. I'm looking all over the site, but right now cannot find it. Do I just use the express customer service and have them call me? or is there a phone number I can call them at? I would rather do that if it is possible.
> 
> Thanks!


My friend used the express customer service and they called him back within 30 seconds.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the Express customer service and got a call back immediately. Great CS from them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I used the express customer service as well and my phone rang within 5 seconds.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> When did the price go down? Maybe I'm living in a cave......


Thanks so much for the heads up. I would never have seen this if you hadn't started this thread.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

This is great news! I pre-ordered my kindle 2 the day it went for sale (with no regrets - no way could I have waited 5 months for the price drop). Assuming they market the kindle as they have in the past, when there is a price drop, all new models of the device (excluding DX) that come out will stay at the lower price (like what Apple does with the iPod). While I have no intention of replacing my K2 until absolutely necessary, I'm relieved to hear that amazon has dropped the price. Hopefully all future models will stay at the lower price.


----------



## nyc_loves_kindle (Jul 8, 2009)

My first post just thought that I would share that I was also able to get a refund of the price difference + taxes.  Woo hoo!  

1-866-216-1072. International customers can reach us at 1-206-266-2992.


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I just got my refund too-the CS was awesome.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

pretty good deal, wish I couldve gotten one for that price


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

I just called... took me less than two minutes... I said, '...well, we can process a return so I can purchase it for $299, or you can refund the difference, your choice...'  He said, the difference will show up on your card within two days, thank you!

Thanks - I would not have caught this!!!


----------



## Susie Cube (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought my K2 on June 21 - just called Amazon/Kindle and asked for a refund.  No problem they said and the difference will be credited to my credit card within 3 business days.  Thanks so much for the "heads-up" post.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay! I got the refund! I called them (at 1-866-216-1072, then a transfer to the Kindle Dept.) and they said yes, because this is so big (price difference, I guess) and since I had ordered within the 30 days. 

Isn't this board great for news!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Just in case some here don't know, if the price on an item that you've bought drops within 30 days, you can always request a refund of the difference.  I've saved a few $$ over the years.  (Not sure if this works for Kindle books...)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once again I say that KB is a fabulous place to hang out.
Not only do you make good friends.
You learn stuff about the Kindle that you didn't know.
And you discover books that you might never have read.
And you are enabled to buy accessories.

But you also stay informed - so whether you register as a member or lurk, keep coming back.

just sayin.......


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe they lowered the price, to keep people interested and buying Kindles. Since the DX is still sold out.

Or maybe K3 is coming, and they want to get rid of all the K2's


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got a reply from emailing CS...and I am getting the refund too. That was a fast response!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

At this new lower price perhaps we will see more people purchasing the K2.

And then joining KB to learn about their new purchase.

Woo Hoo.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I think the DX is selling better than they expected, and the K1/K2s have a pretty solid market share already, so the time was ripe to drop the price. That's the usual nature of electronics in general. There's always going to be a Kindle Next lurking in the wings, so one shouldn't read that alone as the reason for a price drop. I wouldn't be surprised if the DX doesn't drop some time before the holidays.



> Just in case some here don't know, if the price on an item that you've bought drops within 30 days, you can always request a refund of the difference.


That's what I always thought, but I was told that Amazon doesn't do price matching just last week. But when I persisted by telling them it was their own price on the TV that had dropped, not a third party vendor, and that next time I would buy such products locally, since they would refund the difference in a sudden price drop. A few minutes later they emailed me back and said they were giving me a refund. Then the price of the TV went up $10 and has stayed there since.


----------



## Gimpy04 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did your Kindle 2 ship within the last 30-days? Call Kindle Support, I suspect you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I too received the refund.  I purchased my husbands k2 last week, so it qualifies.  Yippee.  BTW thanks to you all we're now at 2 K2's 2 Oberon covers and 1 Borsa bella travel bag.    

Chris


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Just in case some here don't know, if the price on an item that you've bought drops within 30 days, you can always request a refund of the difference. I've saved a few $$ over the years. (Not sure if this works for Kindle books...)


There's no harm in asking, but they stopped the 30 price-drop refund last September. I think they're being very generous with these Kindle refunds.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to call , received mine on July 2!!!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> There's no harm in asking, but they stopped the 30 price-drop refund last September. I think they're being very generous with these Kindle refunds.


I think they just realized from past experience that it would be much easier for all concerned to grant these refunds. I hear that Kindle owners can be a rabid, persistent bunch. Not that we'd know anything about that here...


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

Great to read about the price drop here. I just called and will get the price adjusted!!! Ordered on June 9 so I just made the 30-day cut off. Thank you for all the comments here about this.

I mailed the K2 to my son in Iraq last night. What a great feeling to ship it off AND now to save $60. WooHoo!!!


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Just called and got a $60 refund to my credit card.  That was easy.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ocdkindler (Feb 22, 2009)

call amazon! i got my new kindle 2 today (kindle 1 was stolen last week SOB), and they did a price adjustment. she said they had extra people come in to work the phones just to help with this, and they're refunding anyone back 30 days I believe.

CALL!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Can people who have bought K2's in the last 30 days get a refund on the price difference?


I would check with kindle CS, A few people from the other side said that they were able to get some sort of refund. Could not hurt to try if you had the kindle for 30 day. I don't if it true or not, just saying what I read on the other side.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you bought your kindle more than 30 days ago don't sweat it.  Think only that you had that month to read on your kindle and it was worth it.  Apple doesn't give refunds to ipod buyers who purchased even the week before a new model comes out that includes a price drop.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just called CS and got a refund also.
Although it is not showing up on my account yet,but the CSR did put through the refund so it must just take some time for it to actually show up?
Did anyone else's refund show up yet?
This is so great.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I just called CS and got a refund also.
> Although it is not showing up on my account yet,but the CSR did put through the refund so it must just take some time for it to actually show up?
> Did anyone else's refund show up yet?
> This is so great.


Usually credits on your credit card account take a while to show up. Definitely wouldn't show up right away.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Gimpy04 said:


> Did your Kindle 2 ship within the last 30-days? Call Kindle Support, I suspect you'll be pleasantly surprised!


Thank you! I bought one for my sister yesterday, and had it overnighted to her, and I read your post and called CS and I was pleasantly surprised. Very nice man, very helpful, acted like he hadn't heard from a soul all day  , I mean he acted like he wasn't as overworked as I'm sure he is! He new exactly what I wanted before I even asked _and didn't make me ask_ just did great CS


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, this is really great! $60 is a lot of kindle books.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Wow, this is really great! $60 is a lot of kindle books.


Yes it is great! A lot of Kindle books, or in my case maybe another beautiful cover,or I guess I could say it pretty much paid for my extended warranty.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Yes it is great! Alot of Kindle books, or in my case a beautiful cover


Which one are you getting? And aren't you glad you had good timing in buying your new K2?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! That was the easiest $60 I ever fell into. I think I was on the phone all of 90 seconds with the CR rep. Thanks for keeping us up to date on things like this!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Which one are you getting? And aren't you glad you had good timing in buying your new K2?


Very glad.The timing was impeccable


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

If you aren't lucky enough to fall within the 30 day window and you paid by credit card you should check with your credit card company because sometimes they have price protection plans.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay this is tough.  I've got $70 in Amazon gift cards that I could apply & get a K2 for $229.  Then again, my K1 is working just fine.  Then again, I've been saying I wanted to get my daughter (who's a voracious reader) a Kindle.  Then again, she isn't much interested & is happily swapping books on swaptree.com.  

There are 3 Kindles on my account (mine, husband's and other daughter's) - so it's still good news for us, because sooner or later at least one of them is gonna croak, and I for sure will be replacing mine immediately.  (I think my husband and daughter would say the same.)  

Wonder what this'll do to the price of used Kindles on Amazon & eBay?  Hmmmm.......


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Wonder what this'll do to the price of used Kindles on Amazon & eBay? Hmmmm.......


I was wondering that same thing. Will make it harder to sell a used K2 for a decent price,and the price for a used K1 will undoubtedly come down a lot .Good for those looking for an inexpensive Kindle though.
Glad I sold mine when I did


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am really happy to hear that CS is refunding those of you w/in the 30 day period so quicklly!  Have fun w/your "found" money


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I called CS and had no problem getting the refund.  When the rep told me the funds would go back on the credit card I purchased with I joked that they would end up getting the money back anyway because I would spend it on books.  She laughed and said that a lot of people are telling her the same thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dankinia said:


> I joked that they would end up getting the money back anyway because I would spend it on books. She laughed and said that a lot of people are telling her the same thing.


Yep, just more money for Kindle books.

Now I just have to decide if I'm going to stick with my original plan of getting the DX or just get a new K2...decisions, decisions....The $299 is very tempting. <sigh> I wish I could get both, but my dear husband would kill me.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly, I thought the price drop would be more significant.  $250?


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Have been saving up for the past 2 months to get a Kindle.

Have racked up a lot of points on Swagbucks, traded them in for 5 Amazon Gift Cards, my wife has traded her Swagbucks in for 2 Amazon Gift Cards and given them to me, received a $25 Amazon Gift Card for Father's Day, and some funds being set aside for another purchase became free when we decided not to get that particular item. This doesn't even count the spare change I've been collecting for a trip to the Coinstar.

Now, I'm just waiting on an expense reimbursement at work to be deposited on the 17th and then I will have enough to purchase a K2 at its original price plus next day shipping.

With the terrific price drop today, I now will have an extra $60 to buy a cover, some books, and a hardcover version of "Twilight" for my wife, she doesn't want a Kindle yet.

Now I really can't wait until the 17th! Except it's a Saturday and UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The CS rep I talked to said it would 3 to 5 days before it showed up on my credit card. So, if you aren't seeing it right away keep checking for a few days. I have to say this made my day. I'm not even bummed that I wasn't getting it for my K2 that is 2 months old.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> Honestly, I thought the price drop would be more significant. $250?


Well, since a refurbished K1 sells for $259, $250 for a K2 wouldn't make much sense. 
At any rate, this price drop is better than the drop on the K1 a little over a year ago, which I think was a $30 or $40 drop (to $359).


----------



## rocky mountain reader (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently their phone lines are overloaded at this time, so I'll have to check back later. Huge response, naturally.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

$300 seems to be a psychological price point, doesn't it? My KK is my favorite "luxury" item, and the K2 was tempting when it arrived, but the $299 price is strongly tempting! I could do as others have stated, keep my samples and large library on my K1 with 4GB SD card, and carry the K2 with me everywhere I go......

DAMN you, Amazon!!!


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> If you aren't lucky enough to fall within the 30 day window and you paid by credit card you should check with your credit card company because sometimes they have price protection plans.


I second this - my American Express card will refund price differences within the first 90 days if bought on the card - which is why i buy EVERYTHING on that card. Not only that, but they offer insurance for those first 90 days as well - if the item is broken, lost, stolen, or the seller wont take it back, they will simply refund you the purchase price - worked a few weeks ago when my wife's new cell phone got stolen after only owning it for 6 weeks - they credited the exact purchase amount back onto the card


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Did anyone who got a refund of the $60 have their K2 more 30 days?  Mine is in the 60 day range but I really wish I had waited for the DX.  $60 would go a long way toward buying a DX.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.... (repeat)

Why oh why do I have to be such a gadget fanatic??


Spoiler



OK- gadget whore?


 Why oh why do I feel the "need" to have the latest and greatest?

I love my K1, Sookie......I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie..... (repeat)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.... (repeat)
> 
> Why oh why do I have to be such a gadget fanatic??
> 
> ...


I know just how you feel. I loved my K1 too and it was a hard decision to make. I felt better when I sold it to someone who really wanted it. I'm so happy I made the choice and have had no regrets at all. Whatever you decide, you will still be enjoying reading on a Kindle.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow.... I only saw one other post with a similar theory.... does anyone think this means a new K3 is on its way just in time for the holidays?

Glad everyone is getting refunds.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I know just how you feel. I loved my K1 too and it was a hard decision to make. I felt better when I sold it to someone who really wanted it. I'm so happy I made the choice and have had no regrets at all. Whatever you decide, you will still be enjoying reading on a Kindle.


Kathy, did your K2 have any sun fading issues?? That is the one thing that I am still on the fence about.... We have a boat and I love to read on it. I could not tolerate any fading issues!!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I just called, the K2 I purchased on June 10th recieved the refund.  He said no to the one I purchased on May 3rd, though.....


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kathy, did your K2 have any sun fading issues?? That is the one thing that I am still on the fence about.... We have a boat and I love to read on it. I could not tolerate any fading issues!!


KindleKay, I had sun fading issues, and I also want to take it on our boat. Called CS and told them. No questions asked, and they shipped one out to me the very next day. So it seems that if you do get one like that, no problem, return it. Just save your original box, and do it before the 30 days are up. That way you will get a new Kindle and not a refurbished one. They will email you a link to print a shipping label. You should know right away if you get in the sun and go to the next pages.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

angelad said:


> Honestly, I thought the price drop would be more significant. $250?


It's a bigger drop than what the K1 got, that was only 40 dollars.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.....I love my K1, Sookie.... (repeat)
> 
> Why oh why do I have to be such a gadget fanatic??
> 
> ...


LOL, I've held off getting the DX ( I canceled my order)

Remind yourself that most likely be a K3 with even better features and hopefully with the sun fade issue fixed within a year.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm very happy for the people who will buy their first kindle (K2) because of the price drop.  I got my K1 for $309 when they had the Oprah promotion and that was what did it for me.  $369 is a lot of money.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh The price drop is nice but I am still waiting for some other improvements (cough folders) before thinking about upgrading. (cough tags would be nice cough)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kathy, did your K2 have any sun fading issues?? That is the one thing that I am still on the fence about.... We have a boat and I love to read on it. I could not tolerate any fading issues!!


My K2 did not have any sun fading issues on the first try. It's hit and miss, it seems. The good news is Amazon will work with you until you get one without the issue.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've held out this long...I will hold off for the K3.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

What??!!!! I can't believe it! I order a Kindle today, received confirmation of order at 12:37:50 and the OP posted this at 12:38:02! How's that for timing! I've emailed Amazon about getting a $60 refund. If I don't hear from them, I'll give them a call in the AM. I've missed sales and price reductions before, but this is ridiculous! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I would definitely call CS and ask, can't hurt and you've got nothing to lose.


I called customer service since I was in the 30 day window; they are crediting back $60 to my credit card. No questions asked. Call them if it's been less than 30 days since you purchased your kindle 2!


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I've held out this long...I will hold off for the K3.


Yeah me too..


----------



## Gimpy04 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> LOL, I've held off getting the DX ( I canceled my order)
> 
> Remind yourself that most likely be a K3 with even better features and hopefully with the sun fade issue fixed within a year.


As with all technology, if you're waiting for the next version or the better technology, you will never actually own a kindle. You'll just be waiting forever for the next one.

Also, if your having fading issues, call CS. That is not "normal" behavior.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Patra said:


> What??!!!! I can't believe it! I order a Kindle today, received confirmation of order at 12:37:50 and the OP posted this at 12:38:02! How's that for timing! I've emailed Amazon about getting a $60 refund. If I don't hear from them, I'll give them a call in the AM. I've missed sales and price reductions before, but this is ridiculous! LOL


that sucks


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Gimpy04 said:


> As with all technology, if you're waiting for the next version or the better technology, you will never actually own a kindle. You'll just be waiting forever for the next one.
> 
> Also, if your having fading issues, call CS. That is not "normal" behavior.


I have to agree with you there. I held out on the K2 for a DX. If I waited any longer, I probably wouldn't get one for another 5 years. Haha. Although, I do hate the talk of a K3 coming out too soon because then I'll wish that I waited. Not to mention, if there's a price drop for the DX, I'll be pretty upset. But I guess that's how it is for all electronic devices. Phones especially. >.>


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Gimpy04 said:


> As with all technology, if you're waiting for the next version or the better technology, you will never actually own a kindle. You'll just be waiting forever for the next one.
> 
> Also, if your having fading issues, call CS. That is not "normal" behavior.


except I already do own one, nice try though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> except I already do own one, nice try though.


He was responding to Cowgirl's post. Maybe she already has one too?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I think he was talking about gadgets in general. If you keep waiting for the newest one you'll never have one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I think he was talking about gadgets in general. If you keep waiting for the newest one you'll never have one.


Not a big deal, but the Amazon guy had cowgirl's quote in his post and he responded to it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> He was responding to Cowgirl's post. Maybe she already has one too?


he quoted my post. which is why I quoted him and responded.


----------



## Gimpy04 (Jul 7, 2009)

As a major computer hardware enthusiast, the mentality of "wait for a better one" is not new on me, but I do find it... amusing.

I was merely commenting on that mentality. I promise it wasn't anything personal. Posting from an iPhone can be, well, challenging.

Back on track here: Whoop whoop! Kindle 2 is $60 cheaper!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Patra said:


> What??!!!! I can't believe it! I order a Kindle today, received confirmation of order at 12:37:50 and the OP posted this at 12:38:02!


Wow, I posted the minute it was reduced? How crazy is that?! This is the first time I've ever started a 5-page (so far) thread! I'm so glad so many people were able to call and get $60 back, especially those of you who were right at that 30-day mark.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I bought my kindle last year, I was considering waiting for the next kindle model, but that was with the expectation that the price would be lower.  I went ahead and bought it with the $50 Oprah discount.  I'm not one to have to have the latest new thing, or the first generation model of that thing, since the successor models usually cost less and have more features.

As it turned out the next kindle would cost more than what I paid for mine and was missing the SD card function, something that I value.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

The price didn't drop because a Kindle 3 is on the way. It dropped because Prime View, the company that actually makes the Kindle for Amazon, bought E-Ink. This reduced the cost of making the Kindle and they passed that savings on to their customers.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

On only one model?  That doesn't really make sense. The purchase happened within the last few weeks so it was after DX development. You could be correct, I don't know. But if they lowered the cost to Amazon, why would Amazon choose only one model to pass the savings on? Don't get me wrong, it is Amazons product and they can price any way they choose but it still doesn't explain why he k2. Not that they are obligated too. OK. I'm rambling. I should finish coffee before posting.   
*edited because I finished coffee and decided to fix typos**


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> The price didn't drop because a Kindle 3 is on the way. It dropped because Prime View, the company that actually makes the Kindle for Amazon, bought E-Ink. This reduced the cost of making the Kindle and they passed that savings on to their customers.


I assume this is your opinion as to why they reduced the price. It could be.

It could also be that they just decided that it was time.

Or to encourage K2 purchases since they seem to be having some issues with keeping the DX in stock.

Also, if they feel they've sold more than they'd estimated in their profit analyses. . .well, then, why not reduce the price. They've still got profit, and now they have good will. . .especially as they're willing to refund the $60 to folks in the 30 day window. That's just good business.

It could also be that they do expect to release a 3rd gen model and want to reduce 2nd gen inventory.

Personally, I think they noticed that I had a K1 and DX and wanted to figure out what might get me to purchase a K2 as well. . . . . . . .The $299 price definitely pulls. . (she said patting her K1 lovingly)

Bottom line: we don't know the reason (except maybe the folks with Amazon and they probably can't tell us or they'd have to kill us ) I say, let's just enjoy it. . . . .and prepare for more new Kindlers to join the 'Boards!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kathy, did your K2 have any sun fading issues?? That is the one thing that I am still on the fence about.... We have a boat and I love to read on it. I could not tolerate any fading issues!!


No issues at all. My daughter's didn't have any issues either. Both of us had good screens and dark text. I did do the font hack and like it better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received and email that they have credited my credit card with the refund. I checked the credit card, but so far it isn't showing there. I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just received and email that they have credited my credit card with the refund. I checked the credit card, but so far it isn't showing there. I'll check again tomorrow.


I still haven't recieved an email, wonder how long I should wait? I know the credit card showing it will take a couple days, but I don't know why the delay in the email


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Red said:


> I still haven't recieved an email, wonder how long I should wait? I know the credit card showing it will take a couple days, but I don't know why the delay in the email


I'm sure they were jammed with calls yesterday. They are probably sending them as the process the refund. I wouldn't worry until tomorrow. They said it could take 3 to 5 business days.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought they meant the actual card showing it 3-5 days, but what you say makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The K3 discussion is kind of a joke. The only way my discussion of a K3 is serious is that I don't plan on upgrading unless my K1 breaks or K3 has folders or tags.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought mine within last 30 days.  Amazon refunded the $60, thankfully.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice of them


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The K3 discussion is kind of a joke. The only way my discussion of a K3 is serious is that I don't plan on upgrading unless my K1 breaks or K3 has folders or tags.


me two, and not even sure then


----------



## betty1 (Feb 24, 2009)

mominsky said:


> I second this - my American Express card will refund price differences within the first 90 days if bought on the card - which is why i buy EVERYTHING on that card. Not only that, but they offer insurance for those first 90 days as well - if the item is broken, lost, stolen, or the seller wont take it back, they will simply refund you the purchase price - worked a few weeks ago when my wife's new cell phone got stolen after only owning it for 6 weeks - they credited the exact purchase amount back onto the card


i just called american express since i purchased my kindle 5 weeks ago on my blue card and the cs stated they do not refund price differences. has anyone been successful getting this refunded?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

betty1 said:


> i just called american express since i purchased my kindle 5 weeks ago on my blue card and the cs stated they do not refund price differences. has anyone been successful getting this refunded?


The price match guarantee is on the American Express card only - not the Blue card. I believe they discontinued that for Blue back in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## betty1 (Feb 24, 2009)

so only on the green or gold? i wished i'd known that since i have both.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Gimpy04 said:


> As with all technology, if you're waiting for the next version or the better technology, you will never actually own a kindle. You'll just be waiting forever for the next one.
> 
> Also, if your having fading issues, call CS. That is not "normal" behavior.


Yeah, there will always be a Kindle "Next" waiting in the wings. The same is true for any technology.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like some good news.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I would buy one in a heart beat if the fading screen issues have been warranted to have been fixed.  Other than that, how about all of you who paid $359?  How does that make you feel?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds unsubstantiated to me but:

http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/07/09/amazon.may.up.e.book.price/

"Amazon's price cut of its Kindle 2 e-book reader have prompted some in the publishing industry to worry that the online retailer, which is far and away the leading provider of e-books, may put pressure on them to drop the prices for electronic versions of their books for the device, according to a Bloomberg report. Amazon reportedly pays between $12 and $13 to publishers for Kindle editions of books that are on the New York Times bestseller list and sells them for about $10 to customers. Many publishing houses are concerned the giant online vendor will put price pressure on them in order to bump its own profit margins.

Publishers earn about $2.15 per digital book versus 26 cents for a print copy. "


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The K3 discussion is kind of a joke. The only way my discussion of a K3 is serious is that I don't plan on upgrading unless my K1 breaks or K3 has folders or tags.


No kidding. No way am I getting another Kindle anytime soon. The darned thing cost me almost $500 with 1 day shipping! I'll probably be like a lot of the K1 owners and wait until something even better comes out as a lot of the K1 owners did with the KDX.

Personally, I think they should produce a K3 with folders, upgrades should be allowed on all the other Kindles.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> sounds unsubstantiated to me but:
> 
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/07/09/amazon.may.up.e.book.price/
> 
> ...


Interesting article, Chad. I think it may raise a few issues for the other eReaders. I mean, look at Sony. They have eReaders that are overpriced, IMHO. If the K2's price is being dropped, the competitiveness might kick in, and they'll have to drop too. Otherwise, people might start going to the K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't get the correlation:  they've reduced the price on the Kindle -- oh no, they won't let us charge as much for the books. 

legal, anyone who paid $359 has had months of use -- maybe a year or more if the $359 was for a K1 -- and I'm sure they feel that they've gotten their money's worth.  Read through the whole thread. . . .you won't see anyone, I think, truly annoyed at having spent "too much".  And Amazon is being very generous in refunding the difference for anyone who's Kindle was shipped within 30 days prior to the price reduction.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I would buy one in a heart beat if the fading screen issues have been warranted to have been fixed. Other than that, how about all of you who paid $359? How does that make you feel?


I'm thrilled to see the price come down. I'm someone who paid $399 for her K1 and $359 for her K2. I don't feel slighted at all. As a matter of fact, it's encouraging because a lower price makes it more affordable which means more people will buy it. More people buying it means more publishers and authors (JKR do you hear me now?) will offer their books for the Kindle. It's a win-win situation.

Although I AM glad I was able to get the price adjusted on my mom's 3 week old Kindle.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know about you all, but the $299 price tag for K2 has thrown my butt into gear (along with the release of Oberon's Ginko cover in Red  ) Anyway, I am putting up my *WHOLE K1 lot * for sale on the Buy, Trade and Barter thread. If anyone here or anyone you know is looking for the "whole she bang" I have it in one price. Please check it out if you are interested...

My K1 is one of my most prized possesions and is in excellent condition. All the accessories that will come with it (her) are also in excellent condition.

Just thought that I would throw a shout out to those here about the sale.... Thanks


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I purchased 2 Kindles at $359 back in February. I do not feel slighted as I have had many hours of reading pleasure since then. I was looking to buy another one or two as gifts, so the price drop is a godsend. With the extra $60 is savings I can use that towards an Oberon  cover.


----------



## dalotajr (Jun 27, 2009)

I barely qualified for a price adjustment!  But it should be back on my CC within a couple days.  I'll just use it for more books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect they're not too worried about giving back the $60 bucks because they know they'll get it right back in book sales.  If I was in the position of requesting a refund, I'd just ask for an amazon gift card.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't get the correlation: they've reduced the price on the Kindle -- oh no, they won't let us charge as much for the books.


I agree.. (that's why I added the "unsubstantiated" clause) The conclusion did not seem to follow from the premise.

Although as someone investing a lot in Kindle books.....I get a little worried when Amazon loses money on them. I would much rather they were making money so the idea of stopping support is never an option!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This may have been mentioned in another thread (speaking of a possible K3). The June 2009 issue of Popular Science contained a short piece about the first color e-reader.

"COLORING BOOK The first color e-reader can display thousands of hues. One charge powers it for 40 hours, thanks to a new kind of LCD that conusmes electricity only when you turn pages (although page flips take longer that with grayscale e-paper) Fujitsu FLEPia $1000 (est)" Popular Science, June 2009, page 16.

Additional info at: http://www.frontech.fujitsu.com/en/release/20090318.html


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazon is great!  I saw this thread and was a little disappointed since I finally gave in and bought a Kindle a few weeks ago (at $359).  I emailed customer service just to ask if I qualified for the discount and they said I would see a refund in 2-3 days.

Yeah!  Now I have $60 more to support my reading addiction


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

mominsky said:


> I second this - my American Express card will refund price differences within the first 90 days if bought on the card - which is why i buy EVERYTHING on that card. Not only that, but they offer insurance for those first 90 days as well - if the item is broken, lost, stolen, or the seller wont take it back, they will simply refund you the purchase price - worked a few weeks ago when my wife's new cell phone got stolen after only owning it for 6 weeks - they credited the exact purchase amount back onto the card


Yes, I too, buy EVERYTHING I can on my AX card. They also add an extra year to any warranty on any item. So, your Kindle warranty is for 2 years and not 1 year. For those that bought their K2's under the 90-day cutoff for AX, they could get the $60 credit to their AX card. Besides, no interest on AX.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect they're not too worried about giving back the $60 bucks because they know they'll get it right back in book sales. If I was in the position of requesting a refund, I'd just ask for an amazon gift card.


I think a gift card would be a better idea. That way, you can use that money on the color KDX coming soon?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't get the correlation: they've reduced the price on the Kindle -- oh no, they won't let us charge as much for the books.
> 
> legal, anyone who paid $359 has had months of use -- maybe a year or more if the $359 was for a K1 -- and I'm sure they feel that they've gotten their money's worth. Read through the whole thread. . . .you won't see anyone, I think, truly annoyed at having spent "too much". And Amazon is being very generous in refunding the difference for anyone who's Kindle was shipped within 30 days prior to the price reduction.


Very good point.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

maybe the dx will fall soon, lol


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

cheerio said:


> maybe the dx will fall soon, lol


Somehow I doubt that


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

A friend of mine just got her Kindle 2 last week, called CS and got a $60 refund! Gotta love that!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is good new, good news, good news!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

No, it's not my opinion. It's been stated in several articles I've read about the price drop. It makes sense that the DX hasn't dropped in price. One, it's a new device and two, I'm sure it costs more to make than the Kindle. The DX will most likely drop in price in a few months time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's one of the articles that talks about the purchase of E-Ink being behind the price drop.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=20877


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

ProCrash,  if I had just purchased one, I'd send it back if within 30 days unless customer service will credit you.

                  Brian


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Here's one of the articles that talks about the purchase of E-Ink being behind the price drop.
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=20877


Well, it _is_ your opinion: you're agreeing with the evidence and conclusion in the article. Which is perfectly valid. What I'm saying is that only Amazon can really say for sure WHY. . .we can but speculate. . .as can various web writers.

I am always hesitant to assume it's only ONE thing that triggers price changes. . . usually there are several, even if there is one main one.

But, again, it's not really important WHY. To me, what's important is that they did reduce the price which, in my view, means it will be come more attractive to more people, which will mean more Kindle owners, which is good for e-books in general -- as luv said: JKR, can you hear us now?!

I would also observe that, if indeed the sale/purchase of the e-ink maker is a factor and the screens can now be acquired more cheaply for that reason, well, kudos to Amazon for passing that price reduction onto the consumer. The K2, by all accounts, was selling just fine; they probably could have kept the price where it was. But, in the long run. . .and by all accounts, Jeff Bezos is a "long run" sort of person. . .they'll do better having been able to put the price below $300.

Also good for KindleBoards. . . .welcome all you new under $300 K2 owners!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm excited about the price drop.  I've already told my friends and family I want cash or Amazon gift certificates for my birthday (August 2--mark your calendars, lol) so I can get one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The DX is suppose to drop in price if you buy it in conjunction with the NY Times, Washington Post, or Boston Globe. I am still waiting for that program to kick off so I can get one for my Mother.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The DX is suppose to drop in price if you buy it in conjunction with the NY Times, Washington Post, or Boston Globe. I am still waiting for that program to kick off so I can get one for my Mother.


yes. . .that would be cool. . . .I got my DX on June 17 so I expect it to be announced not earlier than July 18 

Still, from what I've heard, the special price is to be only if you subscribe for some period of time and live OUTSIDE the normal delivery zone of the paper you choose. So living in Arlington, I couldn't take advantage of it for the WaPo anyway.

Whatever. . . .I am Very Happy with my DX. . . . also happy with the price drop on the K2 because now, I'm $60 less worried that my K1 might fail.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My parents live in So Cal. They should be eligible for all three papers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> My parents live in So Cal. They should be eligible for all three papers.


Cool. . . . but, probably not much chance of getting three discounts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL nope only one. But they can choose which one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ocdkindler said:


> call amazon! i got my new kindle 2 today (kindle 1 was stolen last week SOB), and they did a price adjustment. she said they had extra people come in to work the phones just to help with this, and they're refunding anyone back 30 days I believe.
> 
> CALL!


Your K1 was stolen? Wow!! I'm so sorry. That has been such a fear of mine. If you posted about it somewhere else, I apologize I didn't see the post. Can you give some details?
thanks.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The DX is suppose to drop in price if you buy it in conjunction with the NY Times, Washington Post, or Boston Globe. I am still waiting for that program to kick off so I can get one for my Mother.


I tried to figure out how to do this, but don't see anything about it on the NY Times website or Amazon.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a possible program that was mentioned when Bezos announced the DX but, as yet, there are no details and it is not in place.  The idea was that there'd be a discount on a Kindle if you committed to a subscription to one of the participating papers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My $60.00 credit showed up on my credit card today.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I think it's funny how everyone's speculating what the K2 price drop means, as if this this sort of drop doesn't happen all the time with other electronic products. Electronics and other devices tend to drop in price as they saturate the marketplace...the more people who own them, the more you have to work to entice new buyers since your core customer base has already bought them. Most likely if the price drop means anything, it means that the K2 is selling, or has sold really well. After all, the amount of sales also affects manufacturing costs, since you can make products cheaper when you can confidently order them in larger quantities.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kathy said:


> My $60.00 credit showed up on my credit card today.


Good to hear they gave you the credit


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm so happy that I found this thread!

I saw the price drop on Friday, and groused a bit because I'd purchased mine while on vacation on 6/12. It got shipped on 6/14, and I knew that I *COULD* send it back and rebuy it- but didn't really want to.

It looks like it's a non-fader in the sun, and it's MINE!

So when someone was nice enough to start this thread, and someone else was nice enough to post the CS phone number- I thought 'what the heck' and gave them a call!

Of course my rationalization was that as I'd used MyPoints Amazon certificates for $150 toward it, I still had a great deal. But the books I could buy with that $$$! AND, DH has been eying my Kindle, and hinting.....

I got my refund! So I can now put that $$ toward books or a Kindle for DH... WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool of Amazon to take care of customers this quick.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am just glad to hear they are actually giving the money back


----------

